# Gute Fahrradwerkstatt in Braunschweig



## papa_pasta (28. Juni 2012)

Kann mir vielleicht jemand eine gute Fahrradwerkstatt in Braunschweig empfehlen? Dann würde ich noch gerne wissen, was eine Fahrradwartung (Bremsen entlüften, Schaltung einstellen) ungefähr maximal kosten sollte. Ich bedanke mich schon mal für die Antworten.


----------



## sundancer (29. Juni 2012)

Was hast du denn für eine Bremse und Schaltung an deinem Rad? 
Solche kleinen Sachen kann man doch selber machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackCubeSZ (30. Juni 2012)

Ich kann dir Velocity am Ringcenter empfehlen.
Machen einen sehr kompetenten Eindruck.
Vertriebspatner von Cube und Stevens (MTB).

Hab da auch mein Bike her.


----------



## Deleted 246666 (5. Juli 2012)

Ich kann auch VeloCity empfehlen machen einen guten Service ich glaub so um die 50â¬ fÃ¼r alles einmal durch schauen und einstellen.


----------



## Jbnk03 (25. Juli 2012)

Falls noch aktuell, helfe ich auch gerne. Ein bisschen Geld muss ich je nach Aufwand auch verlangen, aber bei weitem keine 50 Tacken.


----------

